# Jack's Wadkin jointer/planer



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah can't stand wading through dust and shavings... gets dangerous to dust on concrete floor can be pretty slippery


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's not why.....


I am surmising since your so new to CT you have no idea who you are talking to.......



Look up OWWM.org.......


That's D, that's ME.......we have an admiration for "old" Arn.....



Just saying....:thumbsup:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

PrestigeR&D said:


> That's not why.....
> 
> 
> I am surmising since your so new to CT you have no idea who you are talking to.......
> :


So educate this newbie ....Why?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Tell us about you.....


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm qualified as a cabinetmaker i spent 6 years building custom kitchens receptions etc
3 years retail shopfitting my( second favorite job ) till i was made redundant ,turned up to work at 7am myself and ten others given notice an told to be gone by 9:30
I moved into carpentry after that first in insurance reinstatement now as a leading hand carpenter doing additions and alterations 
I have a small shop set up at home for manufacturing timber joinery it's very small time for me income wise but it's something i enjoy and can do to earn money from home


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you ever seen anything like what I put up....:blink:




Not picking, or being snide,....just an honest question...:blink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Not that big that's for sure not to mention planer/jointer combo's are few and far between on this side of the pacific


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

New Zealand.......


Your in a tough area as far as OWWM.....


Basically -0 , nothing.......


Craigs list......

Typed band saw,-0 , typed table saw -o, typed jointer- 0......unfortunately....


Your out in the middle of the ocean....


Not sayong you won't find anything. But Sh!t , .....zip!..


Check out OWWM.org....


If you like OWWM machinery ...you'll fall in love with that place...

I did...., unfortunately....,,...there is no hope for me,,,:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just like things that are heavy, women excluded.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I am antipating an editing procedure.....:whistling...:laughing:

I was going to quote .....but....


I've been bashed for grammar this month.......


I have sympathy....


Lol,....


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

We did produce woodworking machinary a long time ago 
I know its a small example but this is one iv got at home its a "tanner" can't give an exact age but she's fairly old


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I am antipating an editing procedure.....:whistling...:laughing:
> 
> I was going to quote .....but....
> 
> ...



I swore I typed like. :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

DETAILS ,!!!,!,,!,,,,!!,....


So WHO made that.....



Awesome!:clap:....


Elaborate .......please..........!,,,!,,!,,!,!,!,!,!,,


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Tanner Engineering were based in Auckland NZ they were pushed out of business by cheap imports 









They did a full range I picked up this 10 inch table saw 60 bucks needs some tlc


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

This is my dads 10" and buzzer combo, Im inheriting it after he passes, haha. That buzzers claimed some finger tips, haha.


----------



## tool613 (Sep 27, 2013)

lots of great kit in NZ. Should be some Robinson and other UK kit not to mention all the OZ stuff like L S Barker and Woulfenden. 

here is how i got it





DC should be easy to make up for a guy like me. Its not rocket science to vacuum chips Boys . This is not my only planer or thicknesser even though i could live with that for the amount i plane. One thing that was not mentioned was it was run without DC to show that the machine was made to run with out it. Try that on ones that have DC and they will clog up like an out house at an exlax party. There were over 2500 of the RM made by Wadkin and the same machine went on further in the FM model and will into the 70s with the Bursgreen kit. so to some extent the machine was popular for the cabinet maker and fitter in the EU. 

here is the RM with the moulding head in I had made for it but you can bolt in square head tooling too to cut to a depth of 2"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lB21cGbugY&list=UUI6jpIs2zjN9DmVvK2ZAWXA

under all that the R family of machines had handles made of buffalo horn. How Koll is that

here is the head after replacing all three bearings (@250 each)and machining the head for the NOS Wadkin moundler nuts and studs for the clamtype head. Who needs match belts when you have that class bearing in the heads.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUeC0p5n1Yg&list=UUI6jpIs2zjN9DmVvK2ZAWXA





these are a monumental machine to bring back and find parts/spares for even in England . i have only ever see one other, And it did not have the pattern table. I think we will keep it. Glade you liked the show.


jack
English machines


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You got off cheap with those bearings. I have been looking for some abec 5's for a uww and 425 bucks each has been the best price so far. 

I can't get parts for anything I fix up, just a part of redoing something that is old, car, tractor, steam engine, etc.


----------

